
Ask HN: How do you choose your next book to read? - lpman
There are plenty of books to read, but it can be hard to decide which to pick.
What&#x27;s your strategy?
I usually:
- Pick something in a topic I want to read about with a high Goodreads rating.
- Pick something recommended by someone I look up to
======
cunidev
Usually simply Goodreads from the books mentioned in comments, or minor works
from the author I just read

